# Ghost ship on Ohio photos



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone around here ever paddle by this? 

http://www.viralforest.com/110-year-old-ghost-ship-in-the-ohio-river/

Sent from my KFJWI using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

That's awesome! I'm gonna put that on my paddling bucket list.
Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I had to laugh at those boys walking through the nettles in shorts and no t...


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

backlashed said:


> I had to laugh at those boys walking through the nettles in shorts and no t...


Odd you should mention that, as it was the first thing that I noticed.  Those weeds are a whole lot of pain, just waiting for someone to touch them.

I'd like to see it, but I could be very happy from the seat in my kayak and a few camera shots. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is some more history on this ship that I found (not my blog -- it just showed up in my Facebook feed). The ship was owned by Thomas Edison & saw a lot of action from WWI & WWII as well as with many years sightseeing in NYC. Neat!

http://queencitydiscovery.blogspot.com/2013/03/the-ghost-ship.html


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm definitely thinking about taking a trip to check it out

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! This is real cool.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i started to look up where this was and seen someone comment on a site that the city of cincy had moved it at the end of last year. now i dont know if that is true or not but would suck if so. i would really like to check this out.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

All right boys, if we can find this boat, is this cause for an outing? I might be able to put up 1/2 a case of good home brew to help quench your thirst!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

DLarrick said:


> i started to look up where this was and seen someone comment on a site that the city of cincy had moved it at the end of last year. now i dont know if that is true or not but would suck if so. i would really like to check this out.


The boat isn't in Ohio, why would Cincinnati move it?


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

> There are rumors that some curious sight-seers have been chased off the neighboring land by property-owners with shotguns. So if you do decide to see it for yourself, a kayak or canoe might be your safest bet!


Geez. This is scary.


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

That is awesome. May have to take a road trip. If someone knows where it's at. I have a truck and will travel.

DC 33


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

backlashed said:


> The boat isn't in Ohio, why would Cincinnati move it?[/QUOTE
> 
> i just asked becasue i seen a comment saying that from another site. I wasnt sure if it was in an OH trib or on the KY side. I wouldnt understand why cincy would move it either just posting question from what i seen.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I know where this is. It's not in Ohio. The landowner that live behind it doesn't like visitors.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ajax

Would you mind sharing the location I would like to paddle out to take some pictures

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## senoy (Feb 3, 2013)

It's on Taylor Creek in Ky. Google map 'USS Sachem ruins' and it'll take you right to them. If you look at the area in Bing Maps, you can see the boat.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Boat is located up a tiny Ky trib of the Ohio about 2 miles from closest access point. Youd have to launch at Tanners Creek and do the long haul upstream to get there and at low water youll be dragging to get into trib Youtube videos show owners giving a virtual tour and commenting that anyone on shore or attempting to get on boat would be prosecuted. Not sure would be worth the effort. Not sure it was moved but we catfish all through the area and will try to see if its still there next time i get out

Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

Sweet, nice post


----------

